# Reoccurring dp/dr advice



## brandon21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I think this is my second time posting on this site the first was way back in 2010 when i first got dp/dr man that was a crazy 2 months. If it weren't for this site and the holy grail thread i would have been lost. My first dealings with this disorder was from smoking to much ganja/ marijuana i was young, dumb and rebellious so smoking weed was the norm. Well i had a bad trip and got a taste of this disorder and i hated it, the first month was the worst then i found this site and the holy grail thread. I followed it religiously and by the secong month i was almost cured. Life was good and dp/dr wasn't even a taught for me anymore, sadly almost 2 years later my dog died and i slipped into a deppresion and then it came back it lasted foe about 2 months and went away again. Since then i have dealt with this every year thankfully most times it inly lasted for about a month or so. Well this time i decided to eat a small peice of weed brownies for my birthday this year and had the worst trip of my life. I was high for almost 12 hours straight and vomited the entire time since then the dp/dr has come and go it's been almost 3 months and i still feel it. The forehead pressure, indoor lights look dull and fake, constantly having to tell myself everything will be okay, the forgetfulness and worst of all the blurry vision. Im just so drained right now this is the longest and episode has ever lasted for me and im scared it woyldn't go away, funny thing is when im busy or out of the house im good i feel normal but as soon as im inside in my room relaxing i feel it constantly. Any one else experience these stuff


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Sadly your experience is all too common now...

Lots of people are returning to the site after getting better...Simply because they went back to doing exactly what they did before...

When we get better (and most if not all of us do in time) we all need to start taking care of ourselves much better physically and more so mentally...

Reduce stress, Eat better, Rest more, Avoid drugs and alcohol, Take some more exercise, Take up an interesting stimulating hobby, Get rid of toxic people. places and things.....Sounds so cliche but its all true.......The problem with DP sufferers is that they crave their old self and old life back so badly that when they do improve they jump straight back into their old bad ways....I have news for everybody on here.....It was those old ways that made us sick in the first place...

The moral of the story is that post DP we all need to adopt new improved ways to look after ourselves...If we dont its just gonna come back with a bang in time...For alot of us (not all) DP has the potential to just rare its ugly head at any time.....So in a way ya gotta look at it as a potential life long condition...Its hiding in the closet doing push ups just waiting for an opportunity to jump out and grab us...

Sorry for the gloomy (its for life speech) but ya just gotta look at the amount of people lately returning to the site with "Relapse" stories...

We are maybe eventually gonna have to put up a Relapse Story section beside the Recovery Story section to teach people what NOT to do after they get better....If we dont make serious positive lifestyle changes after we recover its just a disaster waiting to happen...


----------



## Ringomoon (Aug 15, 2017)

You have got through his before and will get through it again. However after this I hope you have learnt never to have drugs again..


----------



## brandon21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Yeah of course no more drugs for me


----------

